# May BMOQ?



## new_man12 (18 Jan 2009)

The next BMOQ is in May.  When does the military start giving job offers for those training sessions?  I was merit listed and was not selected to go for Jan, but hoping I can make it for May, just wondering when people start getting offers?


----------



## CFR FCS (18 Jan 2009)

The May BMOQ is not approved yet and likely will not become official until mid-March.  The new fiscal year Strategic Intake Plan is not out yet so we don't know how many positions we are hiring for until it is approved. 
Once it is approved it becomes effective 1 April  and if you are merit listed you may receive a job offer in March, April or even later based on vacancies and how much competition there is for your occupation. 

Hurry up and WAIT!


----------



## CFR FCS (21 Jan 2009)

May 5 BMOQ is now open for loading. CFRG must have read my post and decided to prove me wrong. Let the processing begin! If only we had vacancy numbers!

CFR FCS


----------



## xbowhntr (26 Jan 2009)

Recieved an "unoffical" offer today for the May BMOQ. Was told I will recieve an official offer in Feb. Quite exicited to be heading to St Jean and glad to have time to improve my physical training.


----------



## new_man12 (27 Jan 2009)

when were you merit listed?  also, how did you receive this unofficial offer...via telephone or e-mail??


----------



## xbowhntr (27 Jan 2009)

I was merit listed in november. I received the unofficial offer via telephone.


----------



## new_man12 (30 Jan 2009)

Did the recruiting centre call you or someone from Ottawa?  Also, what part of the country are you from and what trade?


----------



## Formulasteel (30 Jan 2009)

Anyone else receive an offer yet? I was Merit listed in January for AEC. Hoping to get to go in May, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## xbowhntr (2 Feb 2009)

I am from Ontario. Going AEC. I believe it was the recruiting centre that called me. Good luck Formulaateel! Hope to meet ya in May!


----------



## dreamer02 (19 Feb 2009)

I am going AEC too.  I will be merit listed very soon then we will probably meet in May BMOQ!


----------



## logairoff (19 Feb 2009)

Hello everyone,

I was recently merit listed and after a chat with my cfrc I was told that there were 3 dates open for BMOQ that they were putting people into. May 4, 11 and 18. I was also notified that these are currently full and I would be looking at august as the next date for BMOQ. Can someone confirm this? and is anyone here going on one of these dates?

Also, they said that the may 4 BMOQ has 9 people in it yet it is full. These courses only take 9 people? that doesn't seem right. I know this is very discouraging news. I hope it's not true or there's some sort of mistake that maybe someone on this board can clarify and maybe put our minds at ease somewhat.


----------



## jhohertz (19 Feb 2009)

As far as I know, it's the CDA (Canadian Defence Academy) that loads people on these courses not CFRC. I'm in the midst of a CT w/OT and got this email back on 6 Feb 08: 

"First, you have now completed all phase, now in the process with CDA BTL to load you on your BOMQ. ( will know apprx end of Feb)"

I've never been on any military course that had only 9 people so it may be that 9 are confirmed and more are in process. But I'm sure somebody will come in and tell me everything I've said is wrong.  ;D



			
				logairoff said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was recently merit listed and after a chat with my cfrc I was told that there were 3 dates open for BMOQ that they were putting people into. May 4, 11 and 18. I was also notified that these are currently full and I would be looking at august as the next date for BMOQ. Can someone confirm this? and is anyone here going on one of these dates?
> 
> Also, they said that the may 4 BMOQ has 9 people in it yet it is full. These courses only take 9 people? that doesn't seem right. I know this is very discouraging news. I hope it's not true or there's some sort of mistake that maybe someone on this board can clarify and maybe put our minds at ease somewhat.


----------



## logairoff (19 Feb 2009)

I think CT is a different process and maybe that goes through CDA but for me I'm joining reg force DEO.
MY cfrc checked and said that they were about to slot me into a date but didnt know why it said that may 4 was full even with 9 people. It didnt allow them to slot me in so they said they would check on it to find out what was going on. I called the next week and was told that it was all full and I will most likely be looking at August for next BMOQ. That was very discouraging news for me and very hard to believe how this can be the case esbecially since new recruitment numbers will be coming and more offers will be made after april 1st...or so I thought. I can easily see how the CF can lose so many potentially new members through such a process.


----------



## Formulasteel (19 Feb 2009)

I was told on Tuesday at the Windsor recruiting office that more offers would be going out April 1st. So I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## ComdCFRG (19 Feb 2009)

Quick update to clear up some misconceptions.

There are a number of BMOQs scheduled in April and May however they are loaded principally with internally selected candidates such as Component Transfer and some others programmes, so the number of vacancies that CFRG can load for new CF officer cadets is limited (9 for example).

There are discussions underway to see if there is the potential to have another BMOQ scheduled to start in the April-May timeframe however don't get your hopes up yet as there are a lot of issues in play.  Yes, understand the issue of retaining interest however it's a balancing act on a number of pressing priorities that need training space and there is only so much that we can do to adapt our capacity as circumstances change.  There are a number of options possible and we are looking at them.

Next set of confirmed courses are August, as noted.

MKO


----------



## CanadianClub (20 Feb 2009)

logairoff said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was recently merit listed and after a chat with my cfrc I was told that there were 3 dates open for BMOQ that they were putting people into. May 4, 11 and 18. I was also notified that these are currently full and I would be looking at august as the next date for BMOQ. Can someone confirm this? and is anyone here going on one of these dates?
> 
> Also, they said that the may 4 BMOQ has 9 people in it yet it is full. These courses only take 9 people? that doesn't seem right. I know this is very discouraging news. I hope it's not true or there's some sort of mistake that maybe someone on this board can clarify and maybe put our minds at ease somewhat.



I was merit listed last week and when I inquired this week I had a same response as yours. They says if the new BMOQ course will open then I will be going for May otherwise I will have to wait until August 31st. I agree with you, six month waiting is kind of discouraging.


----------



## Elwood (20 Feb 2009)

Look on the bright side of not starting BMOQ in April... you won't be in St-Jean roasting with no a/c in the Mega, or in Farnham boiling in your own sweat with blackflies eating your face while wishing you started in August instead. 

If you start in August, work on a few OMPE's, and actually enjoy your summer!


----------



## logairoff (20 Feb 2009)

What are OMPE's?


----------



## dangerboy (20 Feb 2009)

OPME stands for Officer Professional Military Education

http://www.opme.forces.gc.ca/index-eng.asp


----------



## nickinguelph (20 Feb 2009)

I am in the same boat as CanadianClub, just recently Merit listed 3 weeks ago, finally I may add, and now I find this out.  So very discouraging.
I have also called my CFRC in hopes to get some further information on this, and on what is happening with my file.   Now I await to hear back from them. 
I just find it really hard to beleive that out of 5* BMOQ's starting in May (3 English and 2 French...*Please correct me if I am wrong), they are already full.  I understand that more than just new applicants are selected for these, but to have them filled even before the new numbers are released for the 2009 fiscal year seems odd, specially when the CF is need of more people.
I apologize for complaining, I just feel like this process will never end.


----------



## dapaterson (20 Feb 2009)

There is a finite capacity at the school in St Jean.  Part of the planning process looks out after graduation - what courses will people require then?  When do they start?  So, the May BOMQ will be more focussed on those whose can't start later, lest they miss a full year waiting for the next career course they will require.

It's not a random hit or miss process; rather, there's a lot to co-ordinate and plan to line people up for their training.


----------



## logairoff (20 Feb 2009)

How does this work in terms of who gets to take them. I am currently merit listed, would I be the type of person that may get to take some of these courses if I do not get into the may BMOQ? do we need to contact our cfrc?

I was very discouraged about not being able to get into the May BMOQ but reading about this OMPE thing looks like something I would enjoy over the summer if I have to wait until august. I hope there isn't some sort of catch in terms of who is eligible and that I will be able to do this but I'm still reading up on the details of this program and would appreciate any help from someone that knows more about it.


----------



## CanadianClub (20 Feb 2009)

I came to know from other forums that there is a certain time frame after the interview, if you do not receive an official job offer with in six month or something, you will have to go for another interview. 

Please somebody educate me on this one.


----------



## logairoff (21 Feb 2009)

nickinguelph said:
			
		

> I am in the same boat as CanadianClub, just recently Merit listed 3 weeks ago, finally I may add, and now I find this out.  So very discouraging.
> I have also called my CFRC in hopes to get some further information on this, and on what is happening with my file.   Now I await to hear back from them.
> I just find it really hard to beleive that out of 5* BMOQ's starting in May (3 English and 2 French...*Please correct me if I am wrong), they are already full.  I understand that more than just new applicants are selected for these, but to have them filled even before the new numbers are released for the 2009 fiscal year seems odd, specially when the CF is need of more people.
> I apologize for complaining, I just feel like this process will never end.



I think it's very problematic that the CF wants to recruit hundreds if not thousands more recruits yet at the same time only has the capacity to train a fraction of that number. Correct me if I am wrong but how does it make sense for an organization of around 65000 members and wanting to increase the number only has the capacity to hold 3 english BMOQ courses in May and most likely also 3 more courses in August for a grand total of around 6 courses the whole year that take in around 20 each if not less.

I know I'm only talking about officer candidates but looking at previous intake numbers the CF is usually looking to recruit hundreds of officers a year. There is a disconnect here that is deeply troubling. As of this moment this gap is filled/wasted by having people wait for the next BMOQ either in August or May and if you wait 4 months only to miss one and have to go on the next...the CF risks losing that potential recruit to another organization, at a time when they badly need more recruits.

The May courses are full even before the new intake numbers are out and offers can be made? That's a joke!

The CF has been looking to speed up their process but they've focused on the paper work when it is obvious and very clear what the real problem is. It is common to read the quote get used to it buddy this is the CF so hurry up and wait. Even when I call my cfrc they openly talk about the fact that they're used to it and it's just how things work when you're in the CF. I don't know how this can be accepted it's like settling for mediocrity. It's also highly unprofessional because it disrespects the members/potential recruits time. 

I'll end my little rant there and just move on.

good luck to everyone


----------



## nickinguelph (21 Feb 2009)

logairoff said:
			
		

> e real problem is. It is common to read the quote get used to it buddy this is the CF so hurry up and wait. Even when I call my cfrc they openly talk about the fact that they're used to it and it's just how things work when you're in the CF. I don't know how this can be accepted it's like settling for mediocrity. It's also highly unprofessional because it disrespects the members/potential recruits time.
> 
> I'll end my little rant there and just move on.
> 
> good luck to everyone



Oh I am quite used to the addage "Hurry up and wait!", my application process has taken a good solid 4 years and counting now...so if you get to this point, let me know how it feels.
I have not come this far to give up, if I have to wait until August then that is fine, that just means I will be up for an AEC position instead of just LOG.  It also means that I can get into that much better of shape, and maybe work on my shooting skills, not that I will really need it.  I think the main thing is, is that I would like to see positive progress with my app, not more set backs and delays.


----------



## Corey Darling (21 Feb 2009)

I sure hope they are not full yet. I am supposed to go on one of these May BMOQs. If not, I suppose it will be next summer


----------



## MJP (21 Feb 2009)

logairoff said:
			
		

> The May courses are full even before the new intake numbers are out and offers can be made? That's a joke!
> 
> 
> good luck to everyone



The BOMQs in May are generally for SEM(Subsidized Education  ROTP/UTP) and RMC guys and Gals.  These are people that are already in and require the course more than you do.  Not getting the courses now means knock on effect for their trades in the following years as accommodations have to be made.  

As for the rest of your rant you do realize that we are kinda in a shooting war that places allot of stresses on our training system.  It is hard to find space and more importantly instructors to teach across the CF.  Having more BOMQ courses does little to solve the problem if there is a backlog at the next level.  Besides I think you should stay in your lane with regards to course numbers.  They run a few more than 6 a year and at different times then you have listed.


----------



## jhohertz (22 Feb 2009)

I hear your frustration. It's a very similar situation to why we have so few doctors in Ontario. It was thought we had too many physicians in Ontario and so they cut the numbers. Now they want to expand enrolment but the infrastructure isn't there. Same situation here, in the 90s they slashed budgets, shut down recruiting bases and seriously disrupted infrastructure. Now there's a lag. As hard as this may be to believe the system is improving but it's going to take time. I agree it's frustrating but there are finite resources.

Anybody feel free to correct me where I may be mistaken. 



			
				logairoff said:
			
		

> I think it's very problematic that the CF wants to recruit hundreds if not thousands more recruits yet at the same time only has the capacity to train a fraction of that number. Correct me if I am wrong but how does it make sense for an organization of around 65000 members and wanting to increase the number only has the capacity to hold 3 english BMOQ courses in May and most likely also 3 more courses in August for a grand total of around 6 courses the whole year that take in around 20 each if not less.
> 
> I know I'm only talking about officer candidates but looking at previous intake numbers the CF is usually looking to recruit hundreds of officers a year. There is a disconnect here that is deeply troubling. As of this moment this gap is filled/wasted by having people wait for the next BMOQ either in August or May and if you wait 4 months only to miss one and have to go on the next...the CF risks losing that potential recruit to another organization, at a time when they badly need more recruits.
> 
> ...


----------



## ltmaverick25 (22 Feb 2009)

As annoying as it is to wait, 31 Aug is likely the best time to begin a BOMQ.  As others have said, doing one right through the middle of the summer is not all its cracked up to be.  Look at it this way, spend your last free summer doing something fun.

I know the waiting is painful and the anxiety and stress of simply not knowing what your life is going to look like in the short/medium term can be overwhealming.  Beleive me ive been there, and back there again.  You just have to try to stay positive.  If you dont, you will become miserable and very bitter.  

As to the need for the CF to grow...  Yep, it needs to increase by at least 13,000 more guys (I think thats what I have been reading in the news) and its great that we are finally moving to increase our size.  The problem is, we dont have what it takes just yet to accomodate that many new people all at once.  It will likely take another 2 years before that process is streamlined, but you all will be in by then.


----------



## StirlingDyer (22 Feb 2009)

Seeing some pretty low numbers being thrown about here... just want to clarrify that the CF is not running BMOQs with 20 people or less.

There's 3 English and 1 French BMOQ running right now from the January intake, all starting with more than 50 people.  May and August courses will have the same.


----------



## jeffb (22 Feb 2009)

Stirling Dyer said:
			
		

> Seeing some pretty low numbers being thrown about here... just want to clarrify that the CF is not running BMOQs with 20 people or less.
> 
> There's 3 English and 1 French BMOQ running right now from the January intake, all starting with more than 50 people.  May and August courses will have the same.



This is true. The Jan 05 English BMOQ started with 63 candidates (down to 48 now) and the French Platoon started with about 45 (down to close to 30 now). The two Anglo platoons that started two weeks later started closer to the 60 as well. 

The biggest loss of people has come from poor PT standards. Namely, failing the Express test and going to WFT (formerly RFT). Most of those who went to RFT from the three Anglo platoons have now passed their Express test and are waiting to be loaded on the  May courses. In essence, these people end up taking 2 slots- one in January and one in May.


----------



## ballz (22 Feb 2009)

I sent in my application (ROTP) right after I finished high school (July 1st, 2007 is when I dropped it into the mail). I didn't swear-in until early September of 08, and my fingers are crossed that I will get loaded to BMOQ this May, 22 months after I sent in my application. That being said, I may not, and its painful to even think about it.

It sucks, and there's nothing I can do about it, and there's nothing the CF can do about it, or I garuntee you it would. Trust me, the CF WANTS to load us all onto courses. It WANTS to have the capacity to do a lot of things, but it doesn't. It only has the cards it was dealt to play with.

What I'm saying is, keep your chin up. It sucks, but complaining won't get you anywhere. It is not the CF's fault, it is the people of Canada's fault for not placing any priority in the CF. The CF budget has been abused for a long time, and it is only now that it is starting to recover. If you have complaints, mail a letter to your MPs and let them know that you, as a Canadian citizen with the power of your vote, would like to see an increase in Defense spending. Think about the Defense budget when you cast your vote. Who is putting the most priority in our military? (easy answer....)

That is all you can do about this situation, and although it may not solve anything for you right now, it may solve many problems for future recruits and many other problems that our military now faces.


----------



## logairoff (22 Feb 2009)

ballz

youre definitely right..I apologise for the rant I guess you're right if I'm gonna complain I should probably complain to someone that potentially has the power to do something about it. Maybe one letter going to my MP wont do much but atleast he'll know that its an issue so yes I will do that. I guess its using the frustration I have constructively.

I got the BMOQ numbers wrong so thanks to everyone for correcting me. 

ltmaverick25 - you hit the nail right on the head...its frustrating but you have to play with the cards you're dealt and make the best out of it by staying optimistic.

I guess I'm just eager and excited to get started and I let the potential delay sour me. But I'm gonna make the best of this because it may not be pleasant right now looking at the short term but if I look at the long term it's definitely the career I want.

Thanks everyone


----------



## jhohertz (22 Feb 2009)

Somehow this seems appropriate here (obviously made by a marine but the message is still good):









			
				jeffb said:
			
		

> This is true. The Jan 05 English BMOQ started with 63 candidates (down to 48 now) and the French Platoon started with about 45 (down to close to 30 now). The two Anglo platoons that started two weeks later started closer to the 60 as well.
> 
> The biggest loss of people has come from poor PT standards. Namely, failing the Express test and going to WFT (formerly RFT). Most of those who went to RFT from the three Anglo platoons have now passed their Express test and are waiting to be loaded on the  May courses. In essence, these people end up taking 2 slots- one in January and one in May.


----------



## jhohertz (22 Feb 2009)

The good thing is the CF won't reduce it's quality control. By this I mean sure, they could have huge numbers going through St Jean but quality would be sacrificed for quantity. I put in for my CT back in 2 Jan 08 and I'll find out what BMOQ I'm on in a week. Yes, it gets annoying at times waiting but at least I know when I go, it will be quality training.



			
				ballz said:
			
		

> I sent in my application (ROTP) right after I finished high school (July 1st, 2007 is when I dropped it into the mail). I didn't swear-in until early September of 08, and my fingers are crossed that I will get loaded to BMOQ this May, 22 months after I sent in my application. That being said, I may not, and its painful to even think about it.
> 
> It sucks, and there's nothing I can do about it, and there's nothing the CF can do about it, or I garuntee you it would. Trust me, the CF WANTS to load us all onto courses. It WANTS to have the capacity to do a lot of things, but it doesn't. It only has the cards it was dealt to play with.
> 
> ...


----------



## namal24 (22 Feb 2009)

I'm guessing that the reserve and the regular forces have the same BMQ?
Its kind of frustrating for me, since i have school in September and would rather do BMQ a little earlier than august.


----------



## Celticgirl (22 Feb 2009)

jeffb said:
			
		

> This is true. The Jan 05 English BMOQ started with 63 candidates (down to 48 now) and the French Platoon started with about 45 (down to close to 30 now). The two Anglo platoons that started two weeks later started closer to the 60 as well.
> 
> The biggest loss of people has come from poor PT standards. Namely, failing the Express test and going to WFT (formerly RFT). Most of those who went to RFT from the three Anglo platoons have now passed their Express test and are waiting to be loaded on the  May courses. In essence, these people end up taking 2 slots- one in January and one in May.



Actually, I believe that there were 64 starting out. Of the 16 who left - 7 failed the Expres, 7 VR'd, and 2 were recoursed due to injury. Of the 4 Leadership platoons there now, I think the Jan. 5th course is still the largest.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (23 Feb 2009)

army24 said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that the reserve and the regular forces have the same BMQ?
> Its kind of frustrating for me, since i have school in September and would rather do BMQ a little earlier than august.


,

It is pretty much the same qualification, though on the reserve side there is the ability to do much of it on weekends.  If you complete the BMQ and SQ on the reserve side, they would not make you redo it if you CT reg force.


----------



## nickinguelph (23 Feb 2009)

Well, I just got off the phone with my CFRC (Kitchener), and I was told not to lose hope, that there is alot of time between now and April/May, people get cold feet, and back out.  Also that it wasn't full, but very limited.
Another month to go untill I find out whether I will be going into Logistics, or for AEC in August...lol (long story)..... what a Monday.


----------



## Formulasteel (23 Feb 2009)

I guess I'll start planning my summer vacation, and softball team now......


----------



## ruckmarch (23 Feb 2009)

For the person going Logistic and AEC, the latter is a better chpice IMHO. Most of the folks I know that went LOGO, ended up in places they didn't want.

Also note that once you finish BOTP, your first posting out of st jean is going to be 3yrs, which means it's a full move for you. Perhaps you like SHILO?


----------



## ltmaverick25 (23 Feb 2009)

Can you give examples of the places they didnt want?  Also compare that to where AECs end up and why those are better locations.  That information would be very helpful.


----------



## Bigg_H (23 Feb 2009)

So August it is then is it? I was merit listed for AEC last week, so I was told that my (Calgary) recruiting center would do what they could to get me in for May. August does sound like it would be nicer weather to train through though. I did get all excited though that I would be going for May. I finished school and had no clue as to what I wanted to do with my life and I have been sitting for one (or four) too many years in a job that is not the greatest 'fit' for me. I am so excited to have the opportunity to do something else! Also to have the chance to push myself and really see what I am made of! I am fiercly competitive when I feel that something real is at stake. Corporate bonus for perfomance, sure I'll take it... The chance to push my body and win respect, I am all over it!!


----------



## ruckmarch (23 Feb 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Can you give examples of the places they didnt want?  Also compare that to where AECs end up and why those are better locations.  That information would be very helpful.



Logistics folks don't really get a ay in where they end up, they post you to where they need people of your trade, be it air force, navy or army base, even if you are any of the elements.

Put it this way Shilo is the PITs, nothing there really and imagine getting stuck there for 3yrs


----------



## Rowshambow (23 Feb 2009)

Shilo is not that bad, Brandon is very close, there is worst spots, Pet comes to mind for me, Nothing really there except for Pembroke, which sucks compared to Brandon. Yes Ottawa is "down" the road, but who wants to spend every weekend in a hotel?
Also, I believe your first posting after St J. will be to where you do your next phase or trade training, then you get posted somewhere for 3ish years!
I know for Combat arms, that's how it is, unless you have to do French like we used too, the you stayed in St J for awhile longer!


----------



## ltmaverick25 (23 Feb 2009)

Bigg_H said:
			
		

> So August it is then is it? I was merit listed for AEC last week, so I was told that my (Calgary) recruiting center would do what they could to get me in for May. August does sound like it would be nicer weather to train through though. I did get all excited though that I would be going for May. I finished school and had no clue as to what I wanted to do with my life and I have been sitting for one (or four) too many years in a job that is not the greatest 'fit' for me. I am so excited to have the opportunity to do something else! Also to have the chance to push myself and really see what I am made of! I am fiercly competitive when I feel that something real is at stake. Corporate bonus for perfomance, sure I'll take it... The chance to push my body and win respect, I am all over it!!



Thats the right attitude, but dont discount May just yet.  Nobody here is saying its going to happen.  You will all learn pretty quickly that nobody in the military likes to make any guarentees because they know that as soon as they do, someone higher up or else where will change it all and make them look stupid.  Lack of certainty doesnt mean no, it just means that you will get your offer the day before your course starts....

It seems stupid, but alot of these things do come through at the last minute.


----------



## nickinguelph (24 Feb 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> For the person going Logistic and AEC, the latter is a better chpice IMHO. Most of the folks I know that went LOGO, ended up in places they didn't want.
> 
> Also note that once you finish BOTP, your first posting out of st jean is going to be 3yrs, which means it's a full move for you. Perhaps you like SHILO?



Personally I think I would prefer AEC over LOG anyway, and I believe my chances of getting a LOG spot in May is fairly slim at best - not that I don't have a competitive app... lol.  However, both appeal to me in different aspects, though the thought of doing survival training in relation to my aircrew status excites me , and the chance to work aboard an AWACS  would be a dream!

As for postings, it doesn't matter to me if I get posted to Shilo, Pet, etc., I lived in Pet before, I have lived 8 hours north of Winnepeg, and overseas.


----------



## Formulasteel (24 Feb 2009)

Is North Bay the only place you can go if AEC's choose Weapons?


----------



## ltmaverick25 (24 Feb 2009)

Whats this talk about survival training for AECs?  I didnt think they had any such requirement?


----------



## ltmaverick25 (24 Feb 2009)

Formulasteel said:
			
		

> Is North Bay the only place you can go if AEC's choose Weapons?



Read the threads in the air force forums for support trades.  They talk alot about that stuff.  Based on what I saw there it seems that an AEC weapons guy would spend his first posting in North Bay after trades training..


----------



## aesop081 (24 Feb 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> Whats this talk about survival training for AECs?  I didnt think they had any such requirement?



If AECs get posted to an AWACS billet, they will be required to take the sea survival course and basic SERE course. They can also be sent on advanced SERE course.

AMT (aeromedical training ) is not a "survival" course per say but it is definately (IMHO) about your own survival.


----------



## tabernac (24 Feb 2009)

Back to BMOQ

Of the 3 serials [for ROTP?] (IIRC) being run in May, it'll be interesting to see how all the RMC/CMR people get loaded on. I'm a hopin for the 18th, no waiting will be involved around campus, seeing as the grad parade is May 15.


Edit: thats a lot of brackets...


----------



## Formulasteel (27 Feb 2009)

Just got off the phone with CFRC Windsor. The May courses are full. I was asked to change to NCM Aerospace Controller, if I wanted to leave within 2 weeks. I decided to stay with the Officer career, and will wait until August when the course runs again. She said there may be another opportunity to run another Spring course, but didn't sound too optomistic.


----------



## Corey Darling (2 Mar 2009)

Still haven't heard of my date yet. Hope I made it on to one of those 3 in May.  If not, I wonder what an untrained ocdt would do during the summer  ???


----------



## IntlBr (2 Mar 2009)

I don't believe it to be a problem of the courses being "full" per se, but more that the billets available are pre-destined for last year's ROTP selection.  I say this because no one here has their course date yet (that I've seen at least) and because I know I've been told I'll be sent this summer.  Likely symantics, but there it is.  If you want to pursue an officer career stream, hold on for that - there is no reason to settle for less, unless it is permanently unavailable to you.  I can attest from personal experience that it is not an easy task to change occupations/components once you're in, so start from where you want to start, not where you plan on re-starting from.


----------



## xbowhntr (2 Mar 2009)

I was given my course date in the form of an "unofficial offer" near the end of January. I was told I will receive the official offer in early March. I will be starting May 5th with a swear in date of March 30th. I find it somewhat odd that I am the only one on this forum that has heard anything, although I am new to the process and really have no idea how it works.

I do know that I am EXTREMELY excited and have been training hard this last month and will continue to do so until May!


----------



## ltmaverick25 (2 Mar 2009)

Corps of Guides said:
			
		

> I don't believe it to be a problem of the courses being "full" per se, but more that the billets available are pre-destined for last year's ROTP selection.  I say this because no one here has their course date yet (that I've seen at least) and because I know I've been told I'll be sent this summer.  Likely symantics, but there it is.  If you want to pursue an officer career stream, hold on for that - there is no reason to settle for less, unless it is permanently unavailable to you.  I can attest from personal experience that it is not an easy task to change occupations/components once you're in, so start from where you want to start, not where you plan on re-starting from.



This is good advice, if being an officer is what you want, hold out for that.  Just because its possible to commission from the ranks does not mean it will happen.  The unfortunate reality is that its much easier to commission coming in off the street.


----------



## ScottS (3 Mar 2009)

Corey Darling said:
			
		

> Still haven't heard of my date yet. Hope I made it on to one of those 3 in May.  If not, I wonder what an untrained ocdt would do during the summer  ???



Corey, I received the list of summer trg dates for Air Ops people from my ULO.  You are on the list, scheduled 4 May-14 Aug, along with myself and what seems like the majority.  PM me your email if you would like me to forward the message.


----------



## Corey Darling (3 Mar 2009)

;D

Funny I'm learning this over the internet... lol 

PM sent. Thanks


----------



## ballz (3 Mar 2009)

I received a list for Land Ops as well but it was mentioned in the email that it is not written in stone yet. This is just what they're looking at. Right now I'm schedualed for 4 May - 14 Aug as well.


----------



## xbowhntr (6 Mar 2009)

I got my official offer today. I will be heading to the May 4th BMOQ as a DEO AEC. I will be swearing in on the 30th of March. From the looks of things I am the only DEO on this board heading to the May 4th BMOQ.


----------



## jhohertz (6 Mar 2009)

That's so weird. Last email I got from Ottawa a couple days ago stated:

"Conversation with loading authority,  currently there is to many anglo for BMOQ. They have decided to ask all the student at RMC who could complete course in french. If there is enough to allow room for the few like yourself, then you should be able to get a vacancy on the 28 May course or about."

I assumed all the rest were packed with ROTP students. I'm a CT/OT not DEO though. Process ongoing since 2 Jan 08...  Don't know if I should   :brickwall:



			
				xbowhntr said:
			
		

> I got my official offer today. I will be heading to the May 4th BMOQ as a DEO AEC. I will be swearing in on the 30th of March. From the looks of things I am the only DEO on this board heading to the May 4th BMOQ.


----------



## xbowhntr (6 Mar 2009)

I just missed the Jan BMOQ by a hair. I have been working on the process for just short of a year. I'm not sure if the time I've been waiting has played a factor or not. Either way I am quite excited!


----------



## jhohertz (6 Mar 2009)

It probably does. Congrats! 



			
				xbowhntr said:
			
		

> I just missed the Jan BMOQ by a hair. I have been working on the process for just short of a year. I'm not sure if the time I've been waiting has played a factor or not. Either way I am quite excited!


----------



## logairoff (6 Mar 2009)

Congrats xbowhntr.

Hopefully more DEO's to follow, not looking good right now but we'll see. I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## nickinguelph (6 Mar 2009)

xbowhntr said:
			
		

> I got my official offer today. I will be heading to the May 4th BMOQ as a DEO AEC. I will be swearing in on the 30th of March. From the looks of things I am the only DEO on this board heading to the May 4th BMOQ.



Congrats!  Yes, you are definitely one of the lucky ones!  My fingers are now crossed for myself, as that shows there is a bit of hope for the May loading.
Cheers!


----------



## logairoff (12 Mar 2009)

Looking at this http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/ap-pa/index-eng.asp it looks like they usually run BMOQ courses in June/July so maybe they'll open courses for these soon?


----------



## StirlingDyer (12 Mar 2009)

logairoff said:
			
		

> Looking at this http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/ap-pa/index-eng.asp it looks like they usually run BMOQ courses in June/July so maybe they'll open courses for these soon?



Negatory, soonest BMOQ scheduled after May is August.


----------



## Boudreas (12 Mar 2009)

Reading the Jan BMOQ and this thread I have not noticed many MARS officers going to BMOQ (on these forums at least).

I applied Jan 15th, was contacted for testing Feb 1st and booked for Feb 24th. I booked my interview that day for March 9th and was contacted yesterday for a medical April 1st. Things seem to be moving fairly quickly and I hope my train keeps moving...

There seems no way to gauge how long you will wait at all. I am curious if a high demand for a job will impact how fast you get it in? What I mean is do you think it is possible they hold spots for trades in heavy need of personal?

In any event I am prepared to wait as long as it takes... More time to train.

Congrats to all going in May and those in the Jan intake. Please post your experiences.


----------



## xbowhntr (12 Mar 2009)

Boudreas,

I am unable to answer your question however thought I would share a couple a couple of experiences.

From the date I walked into the recruiting center to the date I was to complete my medical, everything went FAST ( all within a month). I had a slight hold-up on completing my medical because I had a cold. The waiting and uncertainty occurred, for me at least, after i completed my medical.

There was a somewhat lengthy wait while Ottawa approved my Aircrew medical followed by a 3-4 month wait after I was merit listed before I got an offer for BMOQ. 

I have heard of several other applicants waiting months for various reasons.

In regards to you applying for the MARS trade, I spoke with a recruiter just before I received my offer for AEC and she advised me that there was quite a shortage of MARS officers and if I added MARS to my choice list I would receive an offer to attend a NOAB very quickly.

I asked her to add MARS as a third choice and about a week after I received my offer I received an invite to the February NOAB.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Mar 2009)

xbowhntr said:
			
		

> There was a somewhat lengthy wait while Ottawa approved my Aircrew medical



Minor point but aircrew medicals are not approved by Ottawa. They are approved by DRDC Toronto.


----------



## ReadyAyeToBe (17 Mar 2009)

Hello to All, 

 first posting... Got merit list yesterday March 16th for LOG officer. The recruit center (Calgary) told me that May BMOQ was indeed full  . I have been told to hope for August, which was not yet confirmed. I just hope I'll have the patience to wait until then...

Anybody has news ? 

Thanks a lot. Btw, the infos posted on this forum helped me a lot during the recruitment process.


----------



## Jayson Wonder (19 Mar 2009)

It is unfoutunate that there is such a large wait between BMOQ couses. If only they would schedule them more frequently. I was under the impression that the goal was to increase the number of new members this upcoming fiscal year from 9000 to 12000 new overall members. I may be wrong but this is the case it will require a greater frequency of courses would seem to be esential. Oh well patience I guess.

Good luck to all.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Mar 2009)

Jayson Wonder said:
			
		

> I may be wrong but this is the case it will require a greater frequency of courses would seem to be esential.



There is a very large shortage of qualified and available instructors. There is a shortage of available space and resources with which to train new people. Simply increasing the number of courses wont solve anything at all. You have very little knowledge of the system and the reality we face so be careful over-simplifying the problem.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Mar 2009)

Jayson Wonder said:
			
		

> It is unfoutunate that there is such a large wait between BMOQ couses. If only they would schedule them more frequently. I was under the impression that the goal was to increase the number of new members this upcoming fiscal year from 9000 to 12000 new overall members. I may be wrong but this is the case it will require a greater frequency of courses would seem to be esential. Oh well patience I guess.
> 
> Good luck to all.



Thanks for your drive by posting. 

:clubinhand:



			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> There is a very large shortage of qualified and available instructors. There is a shortage of available space and resources with which to train new people. Simply increasing the number of courses wont solve anything at all. You have very little knowledge of the system and the reality we face so be careful over-simplifying the problem.



You are correct and lets not forget about instructor burn out.


----------



## Jayson Wonder (19 Mar 2009)

Drive by posting? What a joke, grow up man. Why so sensitive. Perhaps if you were Stephen Harper or Peter MacKay, I could see you talking offence. I do not recall making an attack on any member of the CF.

No I do not claim to know all the internal facts or challenges. I was making a comment for discussion and a humble observation as an outsider.

When I made the comment about additional training and challenges in increasing CF new members, that would obviously include all of the realted challenges that would come with that such as instructors, facilities and resources, etc. Obviously there is a deeper concern and that is the overall point of the post. As a Canadian citizens / non members we have a right to desire and expect more from the system as well. Considering our tax dollars help to fund the CF we have a right to comment on the state of affiars.

I thought this was a discussion forum where is was ok to make comments for further dialouge and ask questions to gain a greater insight. Seems like if you do post what certain people want you get jumped on. A bit small minded and un welcoming don't you think.

Not all posters here are members or have the inside info. Perhaps the forum should only be for existing members with a certain level of internal / CF knowledge.

Clearly someone was offended by my statement and this was not my intent. I respect all who serve.

I do hope people are a bit more calm, level headed and actually willing to help as opposed to shoot down persons lacking knowledge in the actually CF. One reason I wanted to join was for the team spirit and hope new members don't get smacked down each time they display mild ignorance.

Have a great day.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Mar 2009)

Jayson Wonder said:
			
		

> Considering our tax dollars help to fund the CF we have a right to comment on the state of affiars.



You indeed have the right to comment. Educated comments work much better. Instead of telling us what the problem was, you could have asked why more courses are not run. It would have seemed the better approach since you have no knowledge of the system.



> I thought this was a discussion forum where is was ok to make comments for further dialouge
> Not all posters here are members or have the inside info.



You presented your comments as fact and it was a wild over-simplification. Again, how you worded your comment could have been better.



> Clearly someone was offended by my statement and this was not my intent. I respect all who serve.



I was not offended.




> I do hope people are a bit more calm, level headed and actually willing to help as opposed to shoot down persons lacking knowledge in the actually CF.



I am quite calm. Its easier to help when people ask question than when they present a solution to a problem they dont understand. As a taxpayer, if you want more from the system, be prepared to pay more.


----------



## jeffb (19 Mar 2009)

Boudreas said:
			
		

> Reading the Jan BMOQ and this thread I have not noticed many MARS officers going to BMOQ (on these forums at least).



Actually, there's quite a number of MARS, MSE and CSE here right now.  On my course we started with probably a dozen or so Navy pers. with a couple of those being LOG. In my section alone we have 2 MARS candidates. There's one course here now that started mid-Jan that has a very high percentage of Navy pers.


----------



## koopa (22 Mar 2009)

Anyone know if its easy to rent a car on the weekend at St.Jean?


----------



## George Wallace (22 Mar 2009)

koopa said:
			
		

> Anyone know if its easy to rent a car on the weekend at St.Jean?



 ;D

Probably easier, especially if ordered in advance, than getting off for the weekend.  

 ;D


----------



## ltmaverick25 (23 Mar 2009)

Jayson Wonder said:
			
		

> Drive by posting? What a joke, grow up man. Why so sensitive. Perhaps if you were Stephen Harper or Peter MacKay, I could see you talking offence. I do not recall making an attack on any member of the CF.
> 
> No I do not claim to know all the internal facts or challenges. I was making a comment for discussion and a humble observation as an outsider.
> 
> ...



As others have stated, the system is taking on as many candidates as quickly as it possibly can.  The problem is, well everything!  We have finally been given a mandate to increase our size, but we dont have the infrastructure to support rapid overnight growth.  I have no doubt that there can be minor tweaks and improvements along the way, but, as far as I see it, St Jean is a factory right now.  It is producting NCMs and Officers at unprecedented rates.

The other thing to consider is the trades training.  You may get a spot on BMOQ or BMQ, but the trades training may not be available for quite some time because each trade, and each school is going through the same problem.  Simply not enough infrastructure, be it personel or materiel to make things happen as fast as we would like them to.

I sometimes think, that many, even those of us within the CF who are aware of how bad the 90s hurt us, are fully aware of exactly HOW BAD we got hurt.  We are still bleeding from those wounds.


----------



## koopa (25 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> Probably easier, especially if ordered in advance, than getting off for the weekend.
> 
> ;D



You mean our instructors don't want us cruising through Montreal streets, checking out girls on the weekends?


----------



## benny88 (25 Mar 2009)

koopa said:
			
		

> You mean our instructors don't want us cruising through Montreal streets, checking out girls on the weekends?



 Is that a joke?


----------



## koopa (27 Mar 2009)

Woah.. tough crowd


----------



## ltmaverick25 (27 Mar 2009)

For the first 4-5 weeks you will be on lockdown.  Meaning you work weekends.  Part of their attempt at providing you with military indoctrination.  After that, I THINK you are eligible for weekends off.  However, each week they will threaten to take it away from you if something goes wrong, so in essence you are never guarenteed to have a weekend off.


----------



## benny88 (27 Mar 2009)

koopa said:
			
		

> Woah.. tough crowd



Forgive my apparent lack of humour. It's hard to tell when you are kidding through text and I assume nothing when it comes to questions like that because stupider ones have been asked here. On topic, I can't think of a car rental place near CFLRS. Someone on your course will have a car, and/or the buses are cheap, so save your money.


----------



## TimBit (27 Mar 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> For the first 4-5 weeks you will be on lockdown.  Meaning you work weekends.  Part of their attempt at providing you with military indoctrination.  After that, I THINK you are eligible for weekends off.  However, each week they will threaten to take it away from you if something goes wrong, so in essence you are never guarenteed to have a weekend off.



Yes on mine I got locked down two weekends in a row, once alone for losing my key and once again with my buddies for using that spare locker in our bedroom to store extra clothing. Man were our drawers ever neatly organized until that fateful day...

In the end we had a good laugh about it with the instructors 6 weeks later. But as ltmaverick said, the key word is _eligible_. Don't bank on it.


----------



## koopa (27 Mar 2009)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Forgive my apparent lack of humour. It's hard to tell when you are kidding through text and I assume nothing when it comes to questions like that because stupider ones have been asked here. On topic, I can't think of a car rental place near CFLRS. Someone on your course will have a car, and/or the buses are cheap, so save your money.



I found one online in St. Jean but I guess that could be anywhere in the area. Also, up until a week ago I was expecting to have my car there but got totaled



			
				ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> .  However, each week they will threaten to take it away from you if something goes wrong, so in essence you are never guarenteed to have a weekend off.



This must making reserve ahead of time fun.


----------



## trentonmilwife (30 Mar 2009)

logairoff said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was recently merit listed and after a chat with my cfrc I was told that there were 3 dates open for BMOQ that they were putting people into. May 4, 11 and 18. I was also notified that these are currently full and I would be looking at august as the next date for BMOQ. Can someone confirm this? and is anyone here going on one of these dates?



I can confirm those dates are true, saw the course plots through my boss last week. 3 Anglo courses and 2 Franco courses this summer, all officers, no recruits at St Jean this summer from what I've heard. I'm on the 18 May - 28 Aug course and quite excited for it. Coming in as Air Log...anyone else on this course?

From what I've heard, all the courses will be pretty full as there are all the 1st year RMC students to put through, all the CMR students, and all the Civvy-U students who have not yet done BMOQ as well. Also those who have been re-coursed, CT'd, UTP'd, CFR'd etc are also being squeezed in. Should be a good summer.


----------



## ReadyAyeToBe (30 Mar 2009)

Hi everyone, 

  I was merit list earlier this month as Navy Log officer (reg forces) and was also told that May BMOQ sessions were full. 

I am waiting for confirmation on the August ones... Anybody has any infos ?

Thanks


----------



## Celticgirl (30 Mar 2009)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Forgive my apparent lack of humour. It's hard to tell when you are kidding through text and I assume nothing when it comes to questions like that because stupider ones have been asked here. On topic, I can't think of a car rental place near CFLRS. Someone on your course will have a car, and/or the buses are cheap, so save your money.



There is a car rental place called Bonne Route that is near CFLRS. I rented a car from them one weekend...I believe it was $45/day plus tax, plus gas. 

A bus from St. Jean to Montreal is only $8.25, though, so if that's where you are headed, it's much better (on your wallet) to go with the public transportation.


----------



## Pelorus (30 Mar 2009)

So I've been told that I will be loaded on one of the three May BMOQs.  No word yet on which one however.  I'm one of the ROTP candidates at Civilian U with a full year of subsidization under my belt.

I'm applying as MARS, it will be curious to find out when NOAB fits into all of this.  I've been told that since it's part of the application, it happens before BMOQ, but that seems like a fairly tight squeeze to me, especially if I'm loaded onto a May 4th billet.


----------



## Corey Darling (31 Mar 2009)

I recall reading that there are over 600 new officer cadets this year on ROTP.

How many can they fit onto one course?


----------



## MJP (31 Mar 2009)

Multiple serials all starting at the same time.


----------



## trentonmilwife (1 Apr 2009)

Corey Darling said:
			
		

> I recall reading that there are over 600 new officer cadets this year on ROTP.
> 
> How many can they fit onto one course?



5 serials running (all starting between 4 May and 18 May), each have two platoons of roughly 60 men/women each = 620 spots

Should be a fun time the first few weeks in may 

By the way, 18 May is Victoria Day...anyone know how they are working around that one?


----------



## koopa (2 Apr 2009)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> There is a car rental place called Bonne Route that is near CFLRS. I rented a car from them one weekend...I believe it was $45/day plus tax, plus gas.
> 
> A bus from St. Jean to Montreal is only $8.25, though, so if that's where you are headed, it's much better (on your wallet) to go with the public transportation.



Thanks! You are awesome


----------



## IntlBr (6 Apr 2009)

I'm going 11 May-21 Aug it looks like, not sure how many Anglo serials are starting up at this time, but I'm in one of them!


----------



## benny88 (6 Apr 2009)

trentonmilwife said:
			
		

> By the way, 18 May is Victoria Day...anyone know how they are working around that one?



Hard to say, we had the long weekend off, but this was during BOTP where we had no Indoctrination Stage. I think I recall seeing something about long weekends during Indoc for BMQ/IAP on here somewhere, try a search it should come up.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Apr 2009)

trentonmilwife said:
			
		

> By the way, 18 May is Victoria Day...anyone know how they are working around that one?



"Stat holliday" doesn't mean that the military shuts down.


----------



## Corey Darling (7 Apr 2009)

Has anyone received word yet on if we need to order up and bring our kit (helmet, mask, boots, etc) to BMOQ? 

Or are we supposed to hold off, and we'll be issued it once we arrive?  I gather there is a message coming out soon which will mention it. It seems the west coast is the last to receive these messages, so has anyone heard yet?

Thanks


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Apr 2009)

You get everything you need when you get to CFLRS St. Jean.


----------



## Pelorus (8 Apr 2009)

Corey Darling said:
			
		

> I gather there is a message coming out soon which will mention it. It seems the west coast is the last to receive these messages, so has anyone heard yet?



East coast here, and we also haven't received a message yet stating what date we are starting course on, or any other related details.  Cheers.


----------



## Corey Darling (8 Apr 2009)

PM sent


----------



## jhohertz (8 Apr 2009)

Just got confirmation I'm on: "BMOQ serial L0009E 11 May to 21 Aug 09.". 

This means a CT/OT I initiated 2 Jan 08 is finally coming to an end.


----------



## Tharris (8 Apr 2009)

Does anyone by any crazy chance know if the BMOQ starting 18 May is near capacity?  Due to a waiting period I can enroll until approximately a week beforehand, and they want to load me but weren't sure if there would be any spots.  Any assistance/advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Kind Regards, 

T.


----------



## Dariusz (8 Apr 2009)

Howdy,

I guess there is a later May BMOQ!
I just received an offer, BMOQ starting May 25 in Victoria.  ???
Isn't that strange?


----------



## stewacide (9 Apr 2009)

Dariusz said:
			
		

> Howdy,
> 
> I guess there is a later May BMOQ!
> I just received an offer, BMOQ starting May 25 in Victoria.  ???
> Isn't that strange?



That sounds like the NOAB (part of the application process for the navy). See: http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/84137/post-821319.html#msg821319


----------



## ScottS (9 Apr 2009)

I think it's unlikely that he'll be attending NOAB as an Armour applicant.

Victoria does seem strange for RegF BMOQ however, especially since nobody else on here has ever mentioned it as far as I know.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (9 Apr 2009)

The Naval Reserve runs BMOQ's in the summer out in Victoria.  Ive heard of several instances where other reg force officer candidates are loaded on their courses.  This may be one such case.


----------



## ReadyAyeToBe (9 Apr 2009)

Hi, 

   I just got The Call (!) yesterday for May 25th in Victoria too ! What a surprise, I was aiming at the August BMOQ in St-Jean since I was told that May was full. I didn't even know that they were doing BMOQ in Victoria. I thought that all basic training was in St-Jean.  

I am in regular army, and was offered Navy Log Officer, my first choice. Looking forward to meet you there ! I'll have to speed up my training.


----------



## ScottS (9 Apr 2009)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> The Naval Reserve runs BMOQ's in the summer out in Victoria.  Ive heard of several instances where other reg force officer candidates are loaded on their courses.  This may be one such case.



Very interesting.  I knew there were reserve BMOQs there in the summer, but had no idea that reg force people sometimes were on those courses.


----------



## TimBit (9 Apr 2009)

ScottS said:
			
		

> Very interesting.  I knew there were reserve BMOQs there in the summer, but had no idea that reg force people sometimes were on those courses.



Yes all NAVRES courses are accredited by the CF as equivalent to RegForce courses. Even had RMC grads on my MARS courses.


----------



## Corey Darling (12 Apr 2009)

I just read an older thread in the equipment section on boots.

Someone mentioned that its not likely one can get a chit for wearing none issue boots until after basic.  This was a 2004 thread.

Is this still the case?  Just bought a pair of Danner Acadias knowing I may not be able to wear them on course this summer, but they are such a great boot...


----------



## benny88 (13 Apr 2009)

Corey Darling said:
			
		

> I just read an older thread in the equipment section on boots.
> 
> Someone mentioned that its not likely one can get a chit for wearing none issue boots until after basic.  This was a 2004 thread.
> 
> Is this still the case?  Just bought a pair of Danner Acadias knowing I may not be able to wear them on course this summer, but they are such a great boot...



It's a possibility getting them on course, but I wouldn't recommend it, it will be a huge hassle. Hack it out in the issue boots for BMOQ (Get some Dr. Scholls insoles or whatever) and worry about it after. 

PS-Unless it will affect you medically in a significant way, then talk to your staff ASAP. But like I said, I recommend not bothering.


----------



## px90 (13 Apr 2009)

Recruiters told me the Navy is having some initiative this year and holding their own BMOQ at the end of may out in Victoria, which is proabbly what this is, however since i had to attend NOAB the end of may i wouldn't be elligible.


----------



## Neilio (13 Apr 2009)

They started the RegF applicants on the NAVRES BMOQ last year.  All three elements and both components were represented.


----------



## scully13 (13 Apr 2009)

This will be the second summer of RegF BMOQ running out of Victoria.  Last summer they ran 2 platoons of combined RegF and NAVRES candidates.  From what I've heard around NOTC the plan for this summer is 2 platoons to start at the end of April, same date as last year, and a third platoon to start up at the end of May.  Its going to be packed around the NOTC footprint all summer.


----------



## Tharris (15 Apr 2009)

Hello again, 

Does anyone know if the 25 May BMOQ includes the IAP? 

Kind Regards, 

T.


----------



## StirlingDyer (18 Apr 2009)

Tharris said:
			
		

> Hello again,
> 
> Does anyone know if the 25 May BMOQ includes the IAP?
> 
> ...



IAP no longer exists.  IAP and BOTP have been combined into the new BMOQ course.


----------



## romeokilo (18 Apr 2009)

And this new BMOQ took effect from April 1st, 2009?
Where can I get more info on this new BMOQ?


----------



## AD (18 Apr 2009)

I am currently scheduled for BMOQ MOD 2 commencing 2 JUL- 28 AUG. I was injured last summer on BOTP, so I will be joining in on a course already in progress it seems. Anyone else going for MOD 2?


----------



## StirlingDyer (18 Apr 2009)

romeokilo said:
			
		

> And this new BMOQ took effect from April 1st, 2009?
> Where can I get more info on this new BMOQ?



The January intakes started on the new BMOQ. I'm on the last 2 weeks of the course right now if you need any info.  It is, put simply, just an amalgamation of IAP and BOTP.  A few people with IAP bypasses were put directly to week 7 or 8 of the course.


----------



## Fungus (18 Apr 2009)

Hey there, this is my first post, I'm a little new to this whole game. Anyway - I'm on the May 04 BMOQ in London. I was just looking to touch base with anyone that might be heading down on the same course. Figured it wouldn't hurt. Anyway - feel free to send a message via the inbox on this site.


----------



## sunnyd2 (18 Apr 2009)

I'll be heading down for BMOQ in London as well in two weeks time.  I sent you a message fungus.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (18 Apr 2009)

Is the London BMOQ new for this year?  I wasnt aware we ran one out there.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Apr 2009)

Might be a Reserve Serial.

EDITED TO ADD

Just checked the National Calendar, and there is a BOTP Part 1 and 2 being run at London from 04-May till 14 Jun.


----------



## benny88 (20 Apr 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Just checked the National Calendar, and there is a BOTP Part 1 and 2 being run at London from 04-May till 14 Jun.



So yes, thats a 4RCR one?

Anyone on that London course that could use a hand with questions related to BMOQ or the London area, I'm a BMOQ qualified ROTP type and will be in London for May, PM me.


----------



## ballz (20 Apr 2009)

I just got the official notification that I will be at the 4 May BMOQ serial 0007 in St. Jean... If anybody else finds out they're on it PM me and let me know.


----------



## xbowhntr (20 Apr 2009)

If anyone is in the 0006 serial fire me a PM


----------



## George Wallace (21 Apr 2009)

Currently, it looks like the BMQ in London starting 4 May is fairly well full.


----------



## dwalter (3 May 2009)

Due to clerical errors, I got shunted from the May 4th BMOQ in St. Jean to the May 18th course. Anyone else going to be on that one? I'm in serial 0010E.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (3 May 2009)

Couple of friends of mine are going to be on that one, one of them is on the boards but he doesnt check in often.


----------



## Bakeraaron (4 May 2009)

Just got the call. I am going to CFB Esquimalt for my BMOQ course (may25- Aug4). Infantry officer. I was expecting to do the training in ST. Jean but i guess the CF have different plans.


----------



## Narcisse (4 May 2009)

CFB Esquimalt for BMOQ, first time I hear about that. 

That's weird. Are you part of the Res ?


----------



## Narcisse (4 May 2009)

Alright, just read the pages before, seems that the Res BMOQ incorporate RegF elements to their training.

So It's not that weird for you to be posted there.

Hope you'll have fun !


----------



## gcclarke (4 May 2009)

Quite frankly, if you were expecting St. Jean, and got Victoria, feel free to sit back and thank your lucky stars. Just for weather if need be, but also the mere fact that it's a much much better city.  And I should only have a bit over a year before I get posted back there!


----------



## Bakeraaron (4 May 2009)

Gitty up!!

thanks for the info.


----------



## trentonmilwife (6 May 2009)

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> Due to clerical errors, I got shunted from the May 4th BMOQ in St. Jean to the May 18th course. Anyone else going to be on that one? I'm in serial 0010E.



I'm on that course...we are 23 listed on my message, so I'm assuming another (up to) 37 will be joining us, either at 4 weeks in from RMC or 8 weeks in from Mod 1 Bypasses.


----------



## dwalter (10 May 2009)

trentonmilwife said:
			
		

> I'm on that course...we are 23 listed on my message, so I'm assuming another (up to) 37 will be joining us, either at 4 weeks in from RMC or 8 weeks in from Mod 1 Bypasses.



Well there were 4 of us on my message, because my message included only the people who are attending from my ASU. Good to know we won't be a lonely platoon.  I'm glad I finally have my flight itinerary in hand though, I've been waiting over a year to go on this course now. I love to wait!


----------



## Tharris (23 May 2009)

Just got sworn in and loaded on Friday so I hope to see you all in Esquimalt. 

T.


----------

